# ¿Como comprobar si esta bien o mal un regulador de corriente - o +?



## Asiermoonrock (Feb 25, 2014)

Muy buenas... soy nuevo en el foro, un saludo para todos.
Tengo dudas de como medir o testear los controladores de corriente de las fuentes de alimentacion en etapas de potencia.
Me estoy iniciando en el campo de reparacion de etapas... ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2014)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Y si ponés un ejemplo . . . .  ?


----------



## Asiermoonrock (Feb 25, 2014)

gracias por el interes....

Me refiero como saber si un regulador de corriente esta mal?   el componente estando fuera del circuito.
Por ejemplo L7805CV - IC, REG. DE TENSIÓN +5,0 V, 7805, TO-220-3


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 25, 2014)

yo lo que hago para probar un regulador como los STR de 130v es que checo los voltajes de salida cuando se queman estos se abren o se ponen en corto

y los de la familia 78xx normalmente no se dañan por que se protejen con el calor cuando se rostizan se protejen y no dan salida de voltaje 
se soluciona enfriandolo y desconectar la fuente unos segundos y volver a conectar y los 78xx vuelven a trabajar

si no estas seguro de que funciona bien sacalo y revisalo si tiene continuidad si no ponle voltaje y revisa el voltaje de salida 

esperemos que inventes muchas cosas


----------



## miguelus (Feb 25, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Pues estando fuera del circuito, únicamente pobrás saber si esta mal si el Regulador está en corto.

Hay que tener en cuenta que estos componentes tienen una estructura interna un tanto compleja.

La forma de correcta de comprobarlos sería hacer un montaje y probarlos en condiciones reales esto es, prueba dinámica y con un consumo cercano a su máximo admitido.

Sal U2


----------

